# another rescue



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my gosh i love her!!! she's going to be so pretty once she's all fattened up! she's got a real kind eye


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

She is very pretty and has great bloodlines...she is registered TB has bold ruler and she is broke to ride and knows dressage and jumps but just got in the wrong hands.... She is such a sweetie too....


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww great find! can't wait to see pics after, she's so beautiful


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck with her!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

She IS gonna be so pretty with some groceries. You totally rock, Painted Dreams. Finances won't let me take on another horse right now, glad to see you are catchin my slack.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! I am telling you right now, she is going to be a beautiful horse! Once she gets fattened up and loses that winter coat, I believe that she will absolutely be a looker. Good luck with her and God bless you for helping a horse!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Poor girl, I just want to give her a big old hug! She is so skinny  Makes me want to cry for her!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

she is very pretty!!! She is going to be a "show stopper" lol


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful mare you have gotten hold of. Good luck with her I agree she will be a show stopper


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I am not a huge fan of TB's but she has stolen my heart! Great job! :lol:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

What a wonderful thing you have done. I wish you both luck. She is adorable.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see the "after" pics this spring!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow she is going to be a show stopper....great rescue!!!


----------

